# Wasserkugel ohne Pilotenkugel



## XDrMGX (7. Juli 2009)

Hallo Forummembers,

ich hab ne frage bzgl. Wasserkugel ohne Pilotenkugel

Kann man stationär wie folgt angeln



Wasserkugel (oval ud fest an Hauptschnur) 3-fachwirbel - Vorfach
60cm - 2,50m mit Blei (1,5g)
Als Köder: Powerbait

oder muss die Wasserkugel lose sein sowie eine Pilotenkugel bei stationärenangeln?

Ist dies möglich?

Gruß
Ray


----------



## crazyFish (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wasserkugel ohne Pilotenkugel*

1) Wie willst du denn den Köder in einer bestimmten Tiefe anbieten, wenn die Wasserkugel frei auf der Schnur läuft?

2) Immer schön vor den Füssen austesten ob das Blei das schwimmende PB auch untergehen lässt.

3) Warum mit einer Wasserkugel ohne Pilotkugel? Entweder Wasserkugel + Pilot oder gleich eine austarierte Pose. Die Wasserkugel allein ist mir da viel zu "plump" und hat mir zuviel Widerstand beim Biss.


----------



## XDrMGX (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wasserkugel ohne Pilotenkugel*

hi crazyfish

zur freilaufend, habe ich gelesen, dass viele die freilaufend obwohl stationär, dass habe ich halt nie verstanden, da ich sowohl beim schleppen oder auch stationnär immer die Pose fest habe.

und zur Pilotenkugel, das habe ich bisher noch nicht verstanden wie das gehen soll.

irgendwie schwimmt die Pilotkugel genau neben der Wasserkugel und wenn die untergeht, hat man ein biss?
weil wenn es so wäre, bräuchte man ja ne Pilotenkugel die mind 2cm im Durchmesser hat, sonst sieht man die ja nicht.

Oder habe ich das irgendwas mistverstanden mit der Pilotkugel?


----------



## crazyFish (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wasserkugel ohne Pilotenkugel*

Hier wird die Montage mit der Pilotkugel beschrieben. Vom Grundsatz her hast du Recht, wobei der Durchmesser der Pilotkugel von der Entfernung, dem Wellengang und deinem Augenlicht abhängt.

Ich selber habe selbst bei Maximaler Wurfweite meiner Montage mit 9mm Kugel kein Problem , habe allerdings auch keine Riesenteiche hier in der Umgebung.


----------



## XDrMGX (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wasserkugel ohne Pilotenkugel*

naja, die genaue anleitung steht da nicht drin und weshalb man wirklich ne pilotkugel benötigt leider auch nicht 

trotzdem vielen dank für die info...

wenn jemand sonst noch infos hat, würde ich die gerne wissen


----------



## crazyFish (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wasserkugel ohne Pilotenkugel*

Was fehlt dir denn noch an Anleitung die dort nicht aufgeführt ist? Da jeder einen leicht andere Aufbau der Montage hat hier meine Methode, die ziemlich Nahe an der vom Kahlstadt ist.







Die Wirbel-Pilotkugel hält den Dreifachwirbel über Wasser und wird sehr klein gewählt, ich kenne auch Viele, die es ohne fischen aber so habe ich gleich noch einen Schutz für den Wirbelknoten.

Dreifachwirbel verwenden ich, da ich die Montage ab und an auch zum Schleppen verwenden ohne groß umzubauen.

Vorteile sind, dass ich durch einfaches Verschieben der Köder-Pilotkugel von wenigen cm bis zu ganzen Vorfachlänge fischen kann. Desweiteren kann ich so einen geringen Anbisswiderstand mit einer großen Wurfweite kombinieren und vom Gefühl her würde ich sagen, dass diese Montage mehr und schneller treibt als eine einfache Posenmontage. Dies nutze ich gerne um die fische passiv zu suchen.


----------



## XDrMGX (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wasserkugel ohne Pilotenkugel*

ah danke für die zeichnung.

ich hab jetzt auch noch bisschen rumgeschaut und viele haben solch eine Montage.

Aber es unterscheidet sich mit 2 sachen

die benutzen immer nur eine Pilotenkugel.
Entweder im Vorfach oder vor dem Wirbel.
Was ist dort der unterschied?

Das andere ist:

Die benutzen noch im Vorfach eine Bleikugel.
Hat das auch noch irgendwas auf sich?

Vielen Dank schonmal


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wasserkugel ohne Pilotenkugel*

Wenn du mit Wirbel fischst, dann brauchst du eine Pilotkugel direkt überm Wirbel, da sonst der Wirbel unter Wasser gezogen wird und im blödesten fall bis zum Grund sinkt. So kriegst du keinen Anschlag durch.
Fischst du ohne Wirbel, brauchst du nur eine Pilotkugel auf dem Vorfach zur Bisserkennung und Einstellung der Angeltiefe.

Eine Bleikugel brauchst d bei schwimmenden Köder, z.B. Powerbait. Made und Co können ohne Blei angeboten werden.


----------



## XDrMGX (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wasserkugel ohne Pilotenkugel*

wenn ich aber Powerbait, Made etc. anbiete (hatte ich vor) dann wird doch der Köder (Haken) immer an die Oberfläche getrieben oder nicht?

Sprich, wenn ich meine Pilotkugel auf 2m zurück schiebe, schwimmt die nicht 2m unterm wasser, sondern an der Oberfläche nur 2m entfernt. So sehe ich das jetzt zum mindest, oder täusche ich mich da?


----------



## crazyFish (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wasserkugel ohne Pilotenkugel*

|bigeyes

Ist nicht böse gemeint die Frage aber warst du schon einmal angeln? 

Es gibt schwimmenden und sinkenden Köder, bekanntestes Beispiel für #1 ist das normale Powerbait oder Heimchen mit gefettetem Vorfach. Sinken tun Köder wie Maden, Würmer, Bienenmaden oder die Meeresversion des Powerbaits von allein. Darum ist bei diesen kein Bleischrot nötig.

Man kann zwar auch bei den sinkenden Ködern ein Bleischrot benutzen, jedoch raubt man damit einer bestimmten Taktik den Reiz. Diese nutze ich ab und an wenn sich nichts tut, du ziehst die Montage ein Stück an, wobei der Köder nach oben gedrückt wird, nach dem stoppen taumelt der Köder langsam und verführerisch nach unten. Genauso wie die Forellen es von ihrer natürlichen Nahrung kennen, den Pellets :m.


----------



## XDrMGX (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wasserkugel ohne Pilotenkugel*

ja ich war angeln.

bei deiner montage fehlte halt für meine zwecke eine Bleikugel und Ronny meinte bei Powerbait (normal) braucht man kein Blei. Dies war ja falsch, man braucht blei um es unten zu halten, sonst schwimmt ja das Powerbait an die oberfläche, das war ja meine Frage 

nun ja morgen gehts wieder los. hab vieles dazu gelernt und mal schauen wie es läuft. melde mich dann mit meinen neugefangenden Forellen wieder


----------



## crazyFish (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wasserkugel ohne Pilotenkugel*

Post#11


XDrMGX schrieb:


> ....und Ronny meinte bei Powerbait (normal) braucht man kein Blei. Dies war ja falsch, man braucht blei um es unten zu halten, sonst schwimmt ja das Powerbait an die oberfläche, das war ja meine Frage ...



Post #8


Ronny Kohlmann schrieb:


> ...
> Eine Bleikugel brauchst d bei schwimmenden Köder, z.B. Powerbait. Made und Co können ohne Blei angeboten werden.



Post #2


crazyFish schrieb:


> ...
> 2) Immer schön vor den Füssen austesten ob das Blei das schwimmende PB auch untergehen lässt.
> ...




Hauptsache du nimmst dir morgen beim Angeln mehr Ruhe als beim Beiträge lesen 

Petri Heil


----------



## XDrMGX (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wasserkugel ohne Pilotenkugel*

ooohhh.

ich hab den Post wieder 3x gelesen.

 z.B. Powerbait. Made und Co können ohne Blei angeboten werden.


da habe ich nach Powerbait den punkt jedesmal überlesen, sorry 


achja hab mir jetzt pilotkugeln gekauft, versteh den mist überhaupt nicht. die haben immer darüber ne kleine schlaufe, wie mache ich bitte die schlaufe fest, so dass die pilotpose untergeht und nicht wenn nen fisch dran ist ,die pilotkugel oben bleibt...


----------



## JuergenS (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wasserkugel ohne Pilotenkugel*

Au weia, sehr oft bist du aber noch nicht zum angeln gewesen oder? Durch die Schlaufe über der Kugel schiebst du deine Schnur (ca 1-2 cm) dann ziehst du die Kugel in Richtung Schlaufenende bis deine Schnur auf der anderen Seite aus der Kugel wieder raus kommt.Vom Prinzip her wie Mutters Einfädelhilfe bei Nähnadeln um den Faden durch das kleine Öhr zu bekommen.

Hoffe ich konnte dir weiterhelfen#h und viel Glück morgen


----------

